# Milwaukee Still made in USA



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm a Milwaukee fanatic, but lately I think their tools are starting to suck. You know they're owned by Ryobi now. That's about like saying Cadillac is owned by Yugo.... does not compute. Nonetheless, I'm not sure what my next jump it. I think Metabo. I'd like to move to HILTI, but there's no dealer support or service in my area.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> I'm a Milwaukee fanatic, but lately I think their tools are starting to suck. You know they're owned by Ryobi now. That's about like saying Cadillac is owned by Yugo.... does not compute. Nonetheless, I'm not sure what my next jump it. I think Metabo. I'd like to move to HILTI, but there's no dealer support or service in my area.


 
From the new stuff I see coming in the shop it seems only the battery tools are made over seas. We get Milwaukee corded drills and saws often and the labels say they're made here. I see Malaysia, China, and other parts east on the battery tools.

Hilti that I always associated with Germany for some reason is all tagged St. Louis MO.


----------



## 31b (Jan 14, 2008)

I've got a milwaukee grinder, got about a year ago, that says made in the USA, though a recent purchase of a camera probe (and free 12v drill) both said made in Japan or China or something. 

I'm slowly moving toward Hilti now, been very impressed with the 18v cordless drill I bought not long ago. The thing's a beast!


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

I hate made in china stuff, but I still bought a new M18 kit. So-far I'm impressed with it.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> From the new stuff I see coming in the shop it seems only the battery tools are made over seas. We get Milwaukee corded drills and saws often and the labels say they're made here. I see Malaysia, China, and other parts east on the battery tools.
> 
> Hilti that I always associated with Germany for some reason is all tagged St. Louis MO.


Hilti is a company in Lichtenstein, which is a country about the size of the state of Delaware, located in Europe. They have manufacturing facilities in the US and Canada.


----------



## 31b (Jan 14, 2008)

amptech said:


> Hilti is a company in Lichtenstein, which is a country about the size of the state of Delaware, located in Europe. They have manufacturing facilities in the US and Canada.


well he was kind of right, they were a part of Germany at one point.  

either way, still a helluva lot better quality control than the likes of the Chicoms, that's for sure.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

randas said:


> I hate made in china stuff, but I still bought a new M18 kit. So-far I'm impressed with it.


 
Oh I have nothing bad to say about the Milwaukee cordless stuff. I have a good assortment on my truck and love the performance of all the tools.


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

There is a Hilti manufacturing and distribution right here in Tulsa, thats one reason I'm such a big fan of their tools. I know exactly where they come from.


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

Milwaukee is owned by a Hong Kong holding company that also owns Ryobi , & Royal Dirt Devil Vacuums, if you read the packaging almost everything is now made in China.


----------



## Archania (Mar 16, 2009)

I know most of the drill bits, hole saws, etc. are made in China now. I grabbed a hole saw kit and some of those self-feed bits that were made in USA, but in front of the newer China models that were replacing them.


----------



## iaov (Apr 14, 2008)

I've got the MIlwaukee 12 vt drill/driver. I love it. Had it for a year now and it is a great tool. I am itching to buy the new Haczall. Looks like it would replace my sawzall for 90% of ther stuff I do. I don't need a sawzall very often and when I do it is usualy for small stuff> Anyone here have any experience with the new Haczall


----------

